# Rattling coming from pump/tank?



## Deacon22 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi,

I just recently bought a 20 gallon Top Fin Tank. I have a air decoration (House with chimney and wheel) along with a Top Fin air pump. 

It seems either the pump or the decoration is making a tremendous amount of noise. The pump, when on, just vibrates. I have searched about pump noise and this seems like normal noise. When I hook up the tubing to the decoration (a house with a chimney and wheel) the noise becomes a rattle. 

It does not seem like the rattle is coming directly from the pump. Not sure, but it may be inside the tank.

Also, if I pinch the tubing, air still travels through and the noise stops. I tied a rubber band slightly around the tube to make the noise stop. After seeing this, I disconnected the hose and manually blew air through the tubing, there was no noise other than the bubbles.

Is it ok to tie a rubber band around the hose to lessen the airflow to the decoration, or will this screw up the pump?

Also, can this still be a pump issue? I was going to get a second pump just to make sure. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I would buy a three dollar gang valve first. See if reducing the air flow to the decoration and adding a second line to bubble will help. It could be back pressure, or just too much air for the device inside.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If it is a double air outlet pump, you'll need to hook up two hoses. Only using one by itself will cause a lot of noise. some of the pumps vibrate against things. Take an old sponge big enough for it to sit on and place it underneath to absorb noise and also make sure nothing is touching it. You can use anything underneath it as long as it cushions.


----------



## Deacon22 (Sep 11, 2012)

Gang Valve did the trick. Thanks so much navigator.


----------



## gtrider6 (Jul 7, 2012)

I suspend my pumps with rubber bands. I only use my pump at night so it has to produce no noise or I can't sleep.


----------

